# The Penquin Mobile????



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Howdy:
I picked up a " goodie" today at Hobby Lobbby. A AW Penquin Mobile 4 gear slot car. Looks like a run'o the mill Batmobile but has an umbrella and a gun or sumthin off the drivers left and has chrome wheels??? Are these Rare?
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Nope, just a new release.
These harken back to the original series
of Batman where Penguin stole the Batmobile
and made it his own. Stupid stupid Penguin.
Everyone knows that penguins can't drive!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Those Wheels are NEW Style Though... :thumbsup:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Those Wheels are NEW Style Though... :thumbsup:


I think thats the diecast version Sparky.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

sethndaddy said:


> I think thats the diecast version Sparky.


Drat  I just saw the pic posted in the Swap and Sell, and trusted it to be true....
But, can the OP'er of this thread(Clyde), please elaborate his description of "Chrome Wheels" ? Got Pix ?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I believe the chrome wheels are the ones previously used only on the I wheels (white lightning) version.

The AW pix and BRS Hobbies pix in S&S show silver wheels. Hope Clyde didn't get an oddball, as the chrome 4 gear wheels look way better than the silver ones!


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

The wheels are just like the standard 4 gear wheels only chrome plated Here is an ebay auction that is the same as the car I bought #390456503007
I saw several of them listed on the bay today .
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

clydeomite said:


> ...has an umbrella and a gun... or sumthin off the drivers left


Ice Sickers?


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

tjd241 said:


> ice sickers?


roflmao !


----------



## aurora1 (Oct 6, 2008)

Snagged a Penguin mobile at HL tonight. Luv that 40% coupon.


----------

